
Google secretly monitors millions of schoolkids, lawsuit alleges - notRobot
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/google-education-spies-on-collects-data-on-millions-of-kids-alleges-lawsuit-new-mexico-attorney-general/
======
sjeuueheh
>"G Suite for Education allows schools to control account access and requires
that schools obtain parental consent when necessary,"

Money quote from Google, it's a good headline but a weak case. Still sad imo
though. Teens have grotesquely little data agency considering how commonly
they get hyped as the most tech literate group in American media dialogues.
The real problem though is parents, American parents love products that let
you be your own nsa so the majority will never advocate policies that might
jeopordize this new status quo.

~~~
notRobot
And what if the parents said no? Their kids get left out of lessons and
activities and tests?

Also, what if the parents, like most of the population, are technically
illiterate and aren't aware of the consequences of allowing Google to have
this data?

------
JohnFen
> We do not use personal information from users in primary and secondary
> schools to target ads.

Assuming that Google is being honest here, that's still not very reassuring.
It's a narrow disclaimer that leaves open the use of that data for other
purposes by Google.

------
hurricanetc
Google is a spyware company with spyware apps and services.

So of course they spy on school kids. It’s what the company does.

